# Mineral Salt?



## Laseterlass (Feb 4, 2017)

Every pet I have ever owned. From dogs to rabbits to goats has been offered free choice use of some sort of mineral/salt lick. I asked my vet about it for the hedgehogs and he said to offer one. Like all other animals if they need it they will use it. If they do not. They will not. I added an all natural dry seabed salt lick. Both hedgehogs lick it. The vet said it would increase their water intake and lessen the incidence of U.T.I and dry skin conditions. When I mentioned this in other places I was chastised and told it could cause serious health problems for them. 
I am of course following my vets advise but am curious of others experiences.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I have never heard of hedgehogs needing any type of salt or mineral lick. As long as they are getting a nutritionally sound diet they don't need anything else.


----------



## Artemis-Ichiro (Jan 22, 2016)

I agreee with Nikki, while doing my research I never saw it mentioned. 

For how long have you been doing it and does it have the results you were expecting regarding the skin?


----------



## Laseterlass (Feb 4, 2017)

Both have had the licks for about 6 weeks. They do drink more thats for sure. We have forced air heat and Alaska winters are dry cold. Neither has dry skin. Granted I only bath them when boy or wheel time gets out of control. A few times a month..... I do change fleeces and clean wheels daily. What made me ask the vet about it was Popple was licking me on the arm after I had been working out and sweating. Both are fat and happy little critters.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

All animals will lick at your skin when your sweaty, it's more because they like the taste rather than because they need the salt.


----------

